
Wuhan Death Toll, Data on Cremations and Shipments of Urns - samdung
https://www.newsweek.com/wuhan-covid-19-death-toll-may-tens-thousands-data-cremations-shipments-urns-suggest-1494914
======
HVNTCarl
Sadly this is more plausible than the official numbers reported!

